# What is 133cms in hands.....



## Parkranger (28 October 2007)

sorry - trying to work it out but it doesn't seem to coming up right!


----------



## Jade2007 (28 October 2007)

138cm is 13.2hh so .. about 13hh i think :S


----------



## Parkranger (28 October 2007)

oooo bit small for me then !!!


----------



## mbpsue (28 October 2007)

13 hand for defernart my cusin got a proper hight cer for her pony 133 =13hh


----------



## Smash (28 October 2007)

[ QUOTE ]
13 hand for defernart my cusin got a proper hight cer for her pony 133 =13hh 

[/ QUOTE ]

What? Are you 7?

It's easy to convert simply by consulting google - 133 = 13hh


----------

